# Using equine dewormer for farm dog



## AJ (Jan 7, 2011)

I researched an old thread and it appears that many "mini" owners use their horse dewormer for the outdoor farm dog. As to dosing, they talked in ml's, whereas I only use paste. Would one use the same dose as for a mini? ie treat a 100 lb dog like a 100 lb weanling? Would appreciate hearing what dosage to use and if there is a difference in what is being used. ie ivermectin etc Thanks


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 7, 2011)

The only wormer I use for both dogs and horses is the pyrantel pamoate suspension. I only use it for puppies at 2, 4, 6, and 8 weeks, though (I use Advantage Multi March-December on the adults and Revoloution if a dog is pregnant/lactating). The dosage is 1ml/15lbs.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jan 7, 2011)

I do believe I've heard that Ivermectin is toxic to herding breeds, possibly other breeds too, so you may want to look into that as well


----------



## Jill (Jan 7, 2011)

The saying about ivermectin and dogs is "white feet / don't treat" because ivermectin can be toxic to some hearding dogs. It can kill them. It has something to do with if they have the "wrong" gene, the ivermectin crosses the blood / brain barrier. I don't totally understand it, but just am very careful not the let our dogs get the dewormer syringes. I use an apple flavored ivermectin and the dogs might like the smell of it (horses love it). We do have a collie, and she's the one I worry about the most, but wouldn't take the chance of our other dogs getting into it, either.

If you're looking to treat for general worms, you can use Safeguard goat dewormer on dogs. I think it's 1cc / 5 pounds of dog for 3 days but wouldn't swear to it. You can google and read up on it if you think the Safeguard might do the trick.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 7, 2011)

Please DO NOT give any dog ivermectin, it is lethal. You can buy dog dewormer at your local farm supply or Tractor Supply.


----------



## Katiean (Jan 7, 2011)

I would not use horse wormer on dogs. However, When I had show rabbits I would use Safeguard on my show rabbits. About 2 weeks before a show or about once a month I would put a pea sized dab of wormer on my finger and give it to each rabbit going to the show. For some reason I would get firmer coat and healthier looking rabbits. We did have a goat that was always sticking her face in the rabbit cages. Even though she was always wormed I felt the need to worm the rabbits.


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Jan 8, 2011)

AJ

Posted Yesterday, 02:12 PM

I researched an old thread and it appears that many "mini" owners use their horse dewormer for the outdoor farm dog. As to dosing, they talked in ml's, whereas I only use paste. Would one use the same dose as for a mini? ie treat a 100 lb dog like a 100 lb weanling? Would appreciate hearing what dosage to use and if there is a difference in what is being used. ie ivermectin etc Thanks

I raise the Aust. Cattle Dogs. I lost by best bitch back in sept. I am writting this because you need to know this and others.

In May of 2010 I changed vets on my dogs. We had been told that this other vet was good and he knew the cattle dogs. Other cattle dogs owners and herding dogs owners told us about him. Off I went to get her checked and her shots for the year. I am not a big fan of heart wormer because I dont have any place for the dogs to go and drink out standing water ect creek or ponds: That so called vet check her and said that she did not have any heart worms but wanted her to be on this well it was an Ivermectin. my dog went blind and death laid in a coma for about 1 week then she started to come out of it. it is one of the many side effects that this wormer can do. she went off in her back legs. did I tell you that my husband gave me this dog for a wedding gift!!!!!!!!!! SHE WAS my and still is my world. I will not have to tell you I am I doing to this vet. you can not replace that dog she was one of a kind. would not let a no one near me..

PLEASE DONT GIVE A HEARDING DOG IVERMECTIN IT CAN CAUSE ALL KINDS OF PROBLEMS AND EVEN KILL THEM... MY DEAR ANNIE WAS LIKE A CHILD TO ME.


----------



## uwharrie (Jan 8, 2011)

I use the liquid ivermectin ( cattle injectable) as a heartworm preventative. .10 (1/10) CC per 10lbs ORALLY. Have been using it for almost 25 yrs.

I use the goat liquid Safeguard as a regular wormer. you have to give it 3 days in a row.

I would NOT use the paste on a dog, too easy to mess the dosage up


----------



## anoki (Jan 8, 2011)

uwharrie is correct. The dosage is the biggest factor with Ivermectin, because they need so very little of it (like uwharrie says, no where near the dosage for a horse). ANY breed of dog could react to it, if they are given the incorrect dosage. Paste ivermectin is not the way to go.

Yes, certain herding breeds have Ivermectin sensitivity, but not all of them. Australian Shepherds and Collies are the most affected with this sensitivity (but definitely not the only breeds), so any mixed breed with these breeds in them could have the same reaction. There is a DNA test available now that will tell you if your dog has the gene mutation that will cause the sensitivity, and it is available through Washington State University. The following link has some info about how dogs with the mutation react to other drugs as well. And you can find the test through this page also.

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-VCPL/drugs.aspx

Strongid-T is one of the horse wormers available up here (not sure south of the border) and is ok to use on dogs and cats. But the correct dosage is still important.

~kathryn


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Jan 8, 2011)

Ivermectin has been used in dogs since the early 1980's primarily in Heartworm medications.

Some breeds have negative reactions to ivermectin. A breed specialist would know if your breed can safely use ivermectin or not.

Our terrier breed is one in which ivermectin is effective and safe if dosage is used according to directions.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree, I would never use ivermectin on a dog- it can be deadly.

Panacur can be used as a broad spectrum wormer... but you must read the dosage, as horses actually take LESS per pound than dogs with the 'tube' wormers, etc... from what I understand. It is available in a liquid form for cats, goats, dogs and all kinds of critters and is reasonably inexpensive. My understanding is that it does not get tapeworms and others though, so you might want to do some research on the net to see what might meet your needs and what is safe.

I will just never use ivermectin on a dog, no matter what breed- you will never know the reaction til it's too late!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jan 8, 2011)

I didnt read all the posts but I do know the women I purchased Skillet from 9 yrs. ago had just lost her border collie the day before...she had just given Ivermectin Gold to Skillet and had set the remainder of the tube on a shelf..her dog got after it and started chewing the tube w/o her knowledge, she finally noticed it and took it away...my understanding was that he passed away that evening. Vet said it was the wormer.

IMO unless it clearly states for Dogs and Horses I would never "cross" dose to different species.....although I shouldnt say never becuase I do use Tagamet and a few other human products with the horses.


----------



## Reble (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree, do not ivermectin on a dog, I use Stongid T which is safe for dogs.


----------



## AJ (Jan 8, 2011)

I looked back at an old thread and found that many "mini" owners use horse dewormer on their big farm dogs. All dosages were given in liquid amts, whereas I only use paste. Would you use the same dosage for dogs as horses? ie treat a 100# dog like a 100# weanling? Also does it matter which paste you use , ie ivermectin, etc?


----------



## beetlin (Jan 8, 2011)

AJ said:


> <br />I looked back at an old thread and found that many "mini" owners use horse dewormer on their big farm dogs. All dosages were given in liquid amts, whereas I only use paste. Would you use the same dosage for dogs as horses? ie treat a 100# dog like a 100# weanling? Also does it matter which paste you use , ie ivermectin, etc?<br />


<br /><br /><br />
Hi,

In the uk it warns not to allow dogs to get hold of ivermectin as it is fatal in some breeds, so I probably would not use an ivermetin based horse wormer, although I know in US Ivermectin is used for heartworm. I wouldnt risk it. With the panacur type, if you look for the dosage rates on the panacur 10% dog wormer, then use what it advises . So long as it says Panacur 10% on the label, it is the same stuff, doesnt matter whether it says it is for sheep cattle or dogs.

http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/Intervet_Schering-Plough/Panacur_Small_Animal_10_ACU-_Oral_Suspension/-29773.html


----------



## Miniv (Jan 8, 2011)

It's my understanding that ivermectin is deadly to certain breeds of dogs, ie - dalmations and herding breeds. So I would check with your vet in regard to using that wormer.

That said......OUR vet prescribed ivermectin to our rescue dog when we first got him over 5 years ago. He's a lab mix and had a version of mange....(the type that was not contagious). He was on antibiotics for 14 days, and we had to give him 1 ml of liquid ivermectin daily for 30 days! He was BALD when we got him and he cleared up - you'd never know he was the same dog!

But I do caution that people double check with their vet about using ivermectin on dogs.


----------

